# Nigel Westlake: "The Celluoid Heroes" (1995)



## Klingsor (Sep 24, 2020)

Received today: "Celluoid Heroes" by Nigel Westlake for the 1995 documentary series of the same name about the history of cinema in Australia, released in 2002 by 1M1 Records. The music's overall gesture is wonderfully reminiscent of Golden Age Hollywood, making full use of all the orchestra's timbres, especially those of the woodwinds. Luckily, the whole score was properly performed and recorded by the 90-piece Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, which was in fact not a common practise in the mid-90s for the score of a rather small documentary.

Track suggesstion (besides the heroic "The Invention of the Newsreel") is clearly the rousing main title, which can be found here:


----------

